# What age to spay



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm sure this has been beaten to death somewhere. But I just finished reading some lengthy article about what age and how removal of those hormones that are not produced anymore end up making other hormones secrete larger amounts. So I am confused.

Anyone want to tell me what the normal age for it is?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Not sure about normal but we've spayed all ours after the first heat cycle. Our reasoning is that the first cycle signals an adult or near adult. There is evidence though that waiting till that first cycle increases the chance of certain types of cancer, I forget which. There are pros and cons to which ever decision you make.

Rick


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I had Maizie spayed at 10 months old, as her contract required it b/t 10-12 months old. 

The risk of mammary cancer goes up after each heat cycle, but after only one, the chances are still quite minimal. Even after two cycles, it's a small risk. After three, it starts increasing.

The risk of spay incontinence is much lower if you let a female go through at least one heat cycle. 

Therefore, to me, it seems quite preferable to allow a dog to go through just one heat.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

It seems like most concerned dog owners are opting to have one heat and spay these days.
That is what I did with Timi, and I am very glad that I did - her body development after the heat was remarkable, and I feel like she went through an emotional maturation as well - I did it for the health benefits, but I am really enjoying the maturational benefits - I will never spay before heat again!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds good after one heat. I did that with my last heart dog 20 years ago. 
Does every one use their regular vets for this? I ask because I've always taken my dogs to low cost clinic neutering . Call me weird but I've always felt that they had more experience at it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Sounds good after one heat. I did that with my last heart dog 20 years ago.
> Does every one use their regular vets for this? I ask because I've always taken my dogs to low cost clinic neutering . Call me weird but I've always felt that they had more experience at it.



You might be right about that, but I do believe that they cut costs with anesthesia, monitoring equipment, and by not giving IV fluids.
I think I got the best of both - had the most renowned Veterinary Surgeon in NYC perform the surgery at my Vet where I could insure that the best meds and supportive care was given.
My first poodle died on the table being spayed (at a teaching/specialty hospital), so I take it very seriously!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, Maizie had to have emergency surgery so I went with our regular vet, but I had considered taking her to the local humane society. It makes perfect sense--they have tons of experience and I've never seen a difference in quality of surgery.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

To my own puppy buyers I recommend no sooner than 10 months but preferably 12 months or so. A lot of standard bitches don't come in heat until at least a year, many 18-24 months or older, so advising them to wait until after a heat cycle could involve waiting a really long time.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I went with our regular vet and we had Penny chipped at the same time. They did some laparoscopy type incision or something. Penny's scar s barely noticeable and only about an inch and a half long. Recovery was really quick also.

Rick


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

We will have Addison spayed between 1-2 years. I want to her fully developed before we cut out her lady parts.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

I got my (non poodle) pup from a rescue, and while she isn't spayed yet, I think they'll be having me spay her soon. She's 5 months. I'm hoping that I can get to a vet that will tell them to let me wait until after her first cycle. After everything I've read, I desperately want to wait, especially since I'm hoping to do agility with her.


----------

